

Paid Google Apps now required for any domain with more than 10 users - tenaciousJk

Not really a big deal for me, but definitely a change. Here's an email I received today for one of my domains:<p>----------<p>Hello,<p>We recently announced upcoming changes to the maximum number of users for Google Apps. We want to let you know that, as a current customer, the changes will not affect you.<p>As of May 10, any organization that signs up for a new account will be required to use the paid Google Apps for Business product in order to create more than 10 users. We honor our commitment to all existing customers and will allow you to add more than 10 users to your account for [redacted].com at no additional charge, based on the limit in place when you joined us.<p>Sincerely,
The Google Apps Team
======
georgemcbay
I got the same email on my various google app domains. I can't say I blame
them and IMO 10 users is still extremely generous for a completely free
service of such high quality.

------
webbruce
Yeah definitely can't blame them for that either. Before it was 50 I believe
which is quite a ton of users for free software.

